# PHOTTIX Strato II Wireless 5 in 1 Trigger Set for Canon



## mbworldz (Jun 27, 2012)

Yesterday I received the PHOTTIX Strato II Wireless 5 in 1 Trigger Set for Canon but for some reason I can't get the TTL to work. I put the transmitter on my camera's hot shoe and the receiver on the flash. Is there a special setting I need to enable on the 5dM3 camera? There are different modes on the 600ex-rt, not sure which one I should use. When I use ETTL, and I fired a test shot, exposure was too high and bright. I thought when I change the information on my camera through ETTL, it will also change the flash? Can someone give me a hint on how this things work properly. Never try using a remote flash before. The manufacturer manual from Phottix don't have any information on it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Strato-Wireless-Trigger-Set-Canon/dp/B0056MPVZ6


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2012)

I recently bought this as well, and it doesn't do TTL RF. What it does do is let you put the transmitter in your hotshoe, and then do TTL to a flash mounted on top of the transmitter. If you want RF TTL you'll have to go with something like the Phottix Odin's.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So that has no different between using those pocketwizard plus iii right, same thing you need to do manual flash? 

But like my current setting, do you know what mode function do I use on the 600ex-rt It has something like ETTL, Manual, Group, Multiple, ExtA, ExtM.





Drizzt321 said:


> I recently bought this as well, and it doesn't do TTL RF. What it does do is let you put the transmitter in your hotshoe, and then do TTL to a flash mounted on top of the transmitter. If you want RF TTL you'll have to go with something like the Phottix Odin's.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2012)

mbworldz said:


> Thanks for the reply. So that has no different between using those pocketwizard plus iii right, same thing you need to do manual flash?
> 
> But like my current setting, what function do I use on the 600ex-rt ? do you know, It has something like EXT A, M , ETTA (A),.....etc.
> 
> ...



I believe the PocketWizards do support RF TTL, so you can use the usual Flash menu(s) via your camera to change the power level & exposure compensation, etc. 

For the flash with the Strato II you'll need to use M (manual) mode and set the power levels you want yourself. You should probably look into an intro to studio lighting class/workshop which would help you to understand a lot about working with off-camera flashes. If you buy a 2nd 600EX-RT (or RF transmitter whenever it comes out) you can then use your TTL modes & remotely control the power which can be very handy. 

Instead I have to setup the light, take a shot, check it, see if I need to adjust the flash power compared to ambient or just adjust my aperture. Take another shot, rinse and repeat until done. Instead with RF TTL, you can just go into the camera menus and either change the flash power, or use the camera's TTL metering and simply adjust it's exposure compensation up or down somewhat. Much handier, but much more expensive. 

Instead, I can buy 9-10(!!) Yongnuo YN-560 speedlites which have pretty good power that don't do TTL at all and just set them manually for the price of just 1 Canon EX600-RT. I'd still need to buy the RF trigger or sync cords, but a Strato II Wireless Receiver is slightly less the price of 1 YN-560, so I could probably buy 5 RF triggers + 5 YN-560's which will definitely have a lot more power (in total) than 1 EX600-RT. Or I just lower the power on all of them to 1/5 max, and then I have much faster recycle time. 

So, I guess I just sorta went on a rant, but a lot of it depends on your needs and wants. If you want cheap RF trigger to simply tell the speedlite to fire, the Phottix Strato II is probably one of the best cheap ones which can be paired with decent powered, inexpensive speedlites that don't do TTL. If you want full TTL RF support, you either buy PocketWizards/Phottix Odin's (or others) along with the more expensive TTL speedlites (Yongnuo YN-565 is about $165 I think, 580EX II or EX600-RT is much more expensive) which will cost a lot more, but generally be more versatile, possibly easier to work with, and probably faster to setup & use in most cases.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 27, 2012)

If I don't use the Strato II wireless. And I get one of those ST-E3-RT, it will do TTL directly to my 600ex-rt right ?
So basically these ST-E3 RT and 600ex-rt can both communicate. And whatever I adjust from the ST-E3, it will also change the remote 600ex-rt ? 





I believe the PocketWizards do support RF TTL, so you can use the usual Flash menu(s) via your camera to change the power level & exposure compensation, etc. 

For the flash with the Strato II you'll need to use M (manual) mode and set the power levels you want yourself. You should probably look into an intro to studio lighting class/workshop which would help you to understand a lot about working with off-camera flashes. If you buy a 2nd 600EX-RT (or RF transmitter whenever it comes out) you can then use your TTL modes & remotely control the power which can be very handy. 

Instead I have to setup the light, take a shot, check it, see if I need to adjust the flash power compared to ambient or just adjust my aperture. Take another shot, rinse and repeat until done. Instead with RF TTL, you can just go into the camera menus and either change the flash power, or use the camera's TTL metering and simply adjust it's exposure compensation up or down somewhat. Much handier, but much more expensive. 

Instead, I can buy 9-10(!!) Yongnuo YN-560 speedlites which have pretty good power that don't do TTL at all and just set them manually for the price of just 1 Canon EX600-RT. I'd still need to buy the RF trigger or sync cords, but a Strato II Wireless Receiver is slightly less the price of 1 YN-560, so I could probably buy 5 RF triggers + 5 YN-560's which will definitely have a lot more power (in total) than 1 EX600-RT. Or I just lower the power on all of them to 1/5 max, and then I have much faster recycle time. 

So, I guess I just sorta went on a rant, but a lot of it depends on your needs and wants. If you want cheap RF trigger to simply tell the speedlite to fire, the Phottix Strato II is probably one of the best cheap ones which can be paired with decent powered, inexpensive speedlites that don't do TTL. If you want full TTL RF support, you either buy PocketWizards/Phottix Odin's (or others) along with the more expensive TTL speedlites (Yongnuo YN-565 is about $165 I think, 580EX II or EX600-RT is much more expensive) which will cost a lot more, but generally be more versatile, possibly easier to work with, and probably faster to setup & use in most cases.
[/quote]


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 27, 2012)

mbworldz said:


> If I don't use the Strato II wireless. And I get one of those ST-E3-RT, it will do TTL directly to my 600ex-rt right ?
> So basically these ST-E3 RT and 600ex-rt can both communicate. And whatever I adjust from the ST-E3, it will also change the remote 600ex-rt ?
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It is my understanding that PW dont work fully with the 5DIII. Hopefully someone else will chime in who has tried it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2012)

mbworldz said:


> If I don't use the Strato II wireless. And I get one of those ST-E3-RT, it will do TTL directly to my 600ex-rt right ?
> So basically these ST-E3 RT and 600ex-rt can both communicate. And whatever I adjust from the ST-E3, it will also change the remote 600ex-rt ?



Not having used remote TTL at all, I believe that is correct. If you get a ST-E3-RT it'll let you use TTL 1 or more 600EX-RT's as if they were physically in the hotshoe. Plus put them into flash groups and the like I believe.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 27, 2012)

got it thanks!



Drizzt321 said:


> mbworldz said:
> 
> 
> > If I don't use the Strato II wireless. And I get one of those ST-E3-RT, it will do TTL directly to my 600ex-rt right ?
> ...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2012)

mbworldz said:


> got it thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with it! It'll get mighty expensive really quick which is why I decided to mostly go the Phottix Strattor route with non-TTL cheaper speedlites


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

you can use 1 reciever to fire 2 flashes in manual with a simple $2 3.5mm stereo splitter cable too then plug the phottix pc sync to 3.5mm connectors into it and into the pc sync ports of the flashes

works on my 580s anyway great for backlights which i set to manual anyway and means 1 less $200 odin reciever needed

anyone tested the stratto II recievers to see if they fire off a signal from an odin? they are supposed to


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> you can use 1 reciever to fire 2 flashes in manual with a simple $2 3.5mm stereo splitter cable too then plug the phottix pc sync to 3.5mm connectors into it and into the pc sync ports of the flashes
> 
> works on my 580s anyway great for backlights which i set to manual anyway and means 1 less $200 odin reciever needed
> 
> anyone tested the stratto II recievers to see if they fire off a signal from an odin? they are supposed to



Yea, but then you don't have RF TTL for that 2nd flash. But if you're setting that to manual anyway, then $200 saved is definitely nice.

Haven't tested it (I don't have the Odin's). Why don't you test it and let us know? It's only ~$55 for the receiver


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > you can use 1 reciever to fire 2 flashes in manual with a simple $2 3.5mm stereo splitter cable too then plug the phottix pc sync to 3.5mm connectors into it and into the pc sync ports of the flashes
> ...



yeah i was going to just wanted to float it to see if anyone had both
actually I havent tested to see if it will fire 3 flashes one in the shoe and 2 hanging off the pc cords. I thought it had to be one or the other


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure 1 in the shoe & N hanging off of the pc-sync cord will work fine. I believe that's what I read in about the Strato receiver, that it'll trigger both the pc-sync and the shoe simultaneously.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

hmmm cool, if I get the stratto reciever and it doesnt work with the odin do you wanna buy it off me? 
I can see the strattos being handy for hanging off studio strobes, but then i wonder if i will still get 1/8000 out of the studio strobes. hmmm lots of experementing to try


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> hmmm cool, if I get the stratto reciever and it doesnt work with the odin do you wanna buy it off me?
> I can see the strattos being handy for hanging off studio strobes, but then i wonder if i will still get 1/8000 out of the studio strobes. hmmm lots of experementing to try



Yes, please experiment! Seeing as I don't have another mount or a 3rd speedlite yet (I already got the single extra receiver) I'm afraid I might have to pass on buying it off you if it doesn't work.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.phottix.com/en/phottix-odin-ttl-flash-trigger-for-canon.html

the phottix site isnt very clear about what will work and what wont


----------



## Chris Burch (Jul 24, 2012)

I just invested in a set of Stratos II triggers and couldn't be happier. To clarify the original poster's question, the Stratos series does "TTL pass through" instead of transmitting TTL signal. That means when you put the transmitter on your camera and a flash on top of that (either directly mounted or with an OC-3 cord), the mounted flash works just as if the Stratos weren't there, so all TTL functions work correctly. The remote flashes however, only get the flash trigger and no TTL info. The Phottix Odin series does transmit the eTTL signle I think, but I never really desired to have my off camera flashes in auto mode, so I didn't go that route.

This is exactly what I was looking for when shooting events with on-camera and remote flashes. For a wedding reception I shot a few weeks ago, I set up 2 remote 580exII's on stands in the corners of the room and manually dialed them down to 1/16 or 1/8 power and used a 600ex-rt on-camera in normal eTTL mode. This configuration worked flawlessly and I couldn't have been happier with the results. The push-button setup on the transmitter to activate groups superbly designed. I can turn on/off the remote flashes individually at the push of a button for each. The Stratos II series wakes up the remote flashes as well, so you don't have to worry about sleep issues.

I also own 4 PW FlexTT5's. After over $1,000 of investments with abmissal reliability over the past few years, I finally decided to throw in the towel. These do not currently work with the 5D3 and I assume the 1DX, but haven't bothered to try. The Stratos II work perfectly with the 5D3 and 600ex-RT combo. The FlexTT5's are known to have issues with RF noise from the 580exII, but after paying $75/ea to get my 580's modified to eliminate that problem, I still didn't get good results. I will say the FlexTT5's have worked perfectly when used as manual triggers with studio strobes (except on the 5D3 -- that's also a buggy combo). PW states they are working on a firmware upgrade for their products to make the 5D3 work and I've heard other people use the Flex series with flashes other than the 580exII without issues. Right now however, you'll have to wait for PW's firmware upgrades for 5D3 or 1DX compatibility and I still wouldn't put much faith in reliability if you're using 580exII's.

I've used regular Pocket Wizards for years and some of them were ancient. The regular ones are simply the most reliable trigger probably ever made, so I don't want to completely dismiss PW. If you just want a basic trigger, the new PW Plus III is a great investment at a very good price. My experience with the Flex series left me very disenchanted, though, so looked elsewhere for a solution that let me use eTTL. I also didn't want to have to hang something off my camera for a trigger, so hot-shoe mounting (with the option to attach an on-camera flash) was my preferred design.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

For those wanting radio E-TTL II using non-RT flash units, these are due to be released any time now:

https://thephotogadget.com/en/content/yongnuo-announces-yn-622-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 24, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> For those wanting radio E-TTL II using non-RT flash units, these are due to be released any time now:
> 
> https://thephotogadget.com/en/content/yongnuo-announces-yn-622-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger



What do you mean by non-RT flash units? I'm confused...Oh, you're referring to the new 600RT speedlite, gotcha. If these are priced right, and work well, then they'd be a nice alternative to the Odins/PocketWizards that do ETTL. Would require somewhat more expensive speedlites than the basic trigger system like the Strato's need.


----------



## revup67 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Yea, but then you don't have RF TTL for that 2nd flash. But if you're setting that to manual anyway, then $200 saved is definitely nice.



Just curious on this notation..I am unclear here - would TTL even be useful when applied to a (non subject) fill light or back light use for a 2nd flash? You'd get an unrelated reading of the muslin, umbrella, softbox etc..does anyone use TTL for non subject lighting?


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 1, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > Yea, but then you don't have RF TTL for that 2nd flash. But if you're setting that to manual anyway, then $200 saved is definitely nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious on this notation..I am unclear here - would TTL even be useful when applied to a (non subject) fill light or back light use for a 2nd flash? You'd get an unrelated reading of the muslin, umbrella, softbox etc..does anyone use TTL for non subject lighting?


You are correct it is best to set the background lights manual and let the subject lights use ttl but to get nice even background light its a good idea to use 2 well that's how I do it anyway.


----------



## Chris Burch (Aug 1, 2012)

It all depends on how you use your remote speedlights. I've personally never used remote TTL and just set my background and accent lights manually. If you are camp that likes TTL controlled remotes, there are certainly ways to put that to good use. The most obvious is doing ratio lighting where you have a main and a fill light that you can set to do 1/2 or 1/3 ratios for brighter light on the mains. Being able to transmit TTL data also means you can transmit control data that is used for other things besides TTL. That means you can control remote speedlights with your master flash or directly from the back of the camera if you have any of the new Canon SLRs. I think on the newer cameras you can even do manual control of the remote flashes.


----------

